# our irish glen of imaal terrier & pups



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

a couple of pics of our glen with her 8 pups born 5 sept does anyone else
out there keep glens


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely, and the pups are cute,, i havent seen a glen of imaal terrier for years,, are there not as many around now.????


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

awww they are gorgeous...mum looks so scraggy lol


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> shes lovely, and the pups are cute,, i havent seen a glen of imaal terrier for years,, are there not as many around now.????


you dont see many about, i think there was only 36 pups registered with the kc last year and roughly the same in ireland 
heres a pic of my other glen broc


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a shame,, they look lovely, never owned one, so dont know what they are like, are they work, pet or show dogs, will you keep the pups,


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They are lovely and i havent seen many of this breed about. Is this the breed they used in heartbeat or am i totally wrong...


----------



## sikwemu (Sep 14, 2008)

Bedlington Terriers were in Heartbeat. 
I've got a Glen. Where was your Glen from Porky?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

sikwemu said:


> Bedlington Terriers were in Heartbeat.
> I've got a Glen. Where was your Glen from Porky?


I wasnt sure as i said i still think there cute any way. Not good on this breed as you may have noticed ...


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

nice to see a litter of glens ,theres very few about like you say ,i dont know much about them except ,lol there very noisy ,were always benched next to the at 3 counties,i have heard there very hard badger dogs?


----------



## sikwemu (Sep 14, 2008)

There are more Glens around than people realise. They are like all Terriers, some have a mouth and some don't!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I clipped a Glen not so long ago and when speaking to the lady at Crufts I never realised how low the numbers were.


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> what a shame,, they look lovely, never owned one, so dont know what they are like, are they work, pet or show dogs, will you keep the pups,


i will keep 1 bitch 5 were booked before she had the pups they are both pet/work and the wheaton coloured bitch has done well at shows



terriermaid said:


> nice to see a litter of glens ,theres very few about like you say ,i dont know much about them except ,lol there very noisy ,were always benched next to the at 3 counties,i have heard there very hard badger dogs?


you have heard right, with the right breeding they will face anything that bites back, above or below ground



sikwemu said:


> Bedlington Terriers were in Heartbeat.
> I've got a Glen. Where was your Glen from Porky?


i live in ireland and they are irish bred the dam with the pups is knockroe x ballyfoyle my other glen bailielands x gerradstown


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

They are lovely


----------



## lollya (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello, 
Yes i have glenn, 
Love all your photos. 

Have you found homes for them all yet, if not i would be interested, 

let me know, 

cheers lolly


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she is lovely, not a breed you see often.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous arent they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

they are now nearly a month heres a couple of pics of the pup im keeping
the other pic at 2 weeks old


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

lollya said:


> Hello,
> Yes i have glenn,
> Love all your photos.
> 
> ...


hi lolly the pups were all booked before they were born if there are any cancilations i will let you know


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

have you got any more pics of them,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

heres a pic of them now at 7 weeks and what a handfull they are


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are gorgeous, thanks for updating us with pics,


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and puppies. We had a llasha x poodle rescue dog that looked so much like the mom before he got sick. Question do the dark ones stay dark or silver?....Jill


----------



## steffann1 (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice, like them a lot


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

How they grow!


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Beautiful dogs and puppies. We had a llasha x poodle rescue dog that looked so much like the mom before he got sick. Question do the dark ones stay dark or silver?....Jill


the dark pups have srarted to lighten up around the face but will remain fairly dark heres a pic of the mum shes a blue brindle


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

here is the last one left hes 10 weeks now hopefully he will go in the next week or so the pups have been a big success they have gone to scotland london belfast to name a few places 
cheers
porky


----------

